
Father of the cell phone - davidw
http://www.economist.com/displayStory.cfm?story_id=13725793
======
davidw
One of the more interesting bits, at least in terms of the future, rather than
the past, is at the end of the article:

> Perhaps surprisingly, Mr Cooper thinks the real impact of mobile
> communications is yet to come. Things will get really interesting, he
> thinks, when consumers “get away from the concept of the cell phone—that
> implies talk and listen” and new applications, based on sending data to and
> from mobile devices, take hold. There are already glimpses of the potential
> for mobile data in the success of the BlackBerry e-mail device and the
> iPhone, with its vast selection of downloadable software. But Mr Cooper
> feels strongly that such applications will be more likely to flourish if the
> world’s mobile networks, and the applications that run over them, are
> developed and managed by different companies, in an open model that mimics
> the internet.

